
Used HP Superdome to be sold for $5300 - kunley
http://allegro.pl/item1000706867_hp_integrity_superdome_32x_pa8700_128gb_wypas_1.html
======
kunley
Not quite fashionable in the cloud era, but still power/price ratio is
crushing :)

I post it as I find it quite funny. I don't have any relation with a seller,
so please don't consider it an offer spam as it isn't.

Unfortunately the auction website isn't in English.

------
lsc
hah. the funny thing is that for about that much I can get a 48 core opteron
with as much ram that will use way less power, and fit in 1u.

~~~
kunley
Does it also have features like removing/changing CPU cores _while it is
working_? Same for memory?

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for cheap still useful hardware. But I've also
worked on a Superdome. Believe me, it's crushingly superior to your chosen
opteron box; mostly in terms of HA though. So, if you need HA, this price is
unbelievably low.

